# Help me choose a 1911 in 22LR!



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

Sold my ruger mk1 today and want to replace it with a 1911 in 22 I think - or maybe a SW M&P in 22.

So...lots to choose from. Looking for input on any/all of these or others you know about. A 'real' 45 and conversion is not in the budget.

Colt makes one, browning, sig sauer - all should be good and I think about the same price.

Chiappa costs less and kimber costs more. I can afford more than the chiappa if necessary but would have to really be sold on kimber to pony up the extra cash.

Saw online one from American Tactical GSG but I"m not familiar with them.

Intended purpose...fun, plinking, perhaps some target/competition but not sure what at this time. Adj sights are mandatory IMO, so that rules some out or adds cost.


Help!


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Have one of the new colt Umarx government railguns and so far it shoots very well. Been running CCI standard Velocity( got about 500 through it) and haven't a any trouble other than it shoots an inch to inch and a half low at 50 feet. Not as accurate as my Ruger Mark 2 but that has been reworked into a match target pistol. Went with the railgun so i can mount a reddot on it, the gold cup model has adj. sights.


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

Seems that the GSG is one most recomended but the gold cup is my first choice i think for the sights and because I've liked the 45 gold cups I've shot (shot 2 last night in fact)
Any idea on price? My LGS sits a few bucks above online pricing.

Was thinking the SW mp pro but always wanted a 1911 and this would be one I could afford to shoot!


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

yes i feel your desire
i think the sig is great but the Colt with the rail for lights or laser seems to be my choice when i get around to buying one
don't expect good accuracy for target competition
for that get the ruger mark iii or the 22/45


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

If it were me, I'd get the GSG. They shoot well, are just like a full size 1911, and are at a great price point. Excellent buy for 1911 style plinking.

For better accuracy and performance, check out the Ruger Mark IIIs (not a 1911 style, but a better shooter in terms of accuracy -- and because you're a former Ruger owner).


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

Had a mk1 and target model with 5" bull barrel. I was never impressed with its accuracy and it's ugly, a PITA to strip for cleaning, detest the mag release location.

My wife wants the SW pro 22 and reviews of it seem better than even the colt 22. Maybe I don't need a 22 pistol at all...ran into a guy at the range that gets wheel weights for free and casts his own bullets so they're free. He shoots 45 mostly, but a bit of everything. Says he can shoot for less than a 22 - if you buy good 22 ammo it runs 7c a round or more. Powder and primer is all he pays for so he's shooting for 5c or less a round.

Go scrounge some lead and get a 45 instead! lol


----------



## sgtwalker (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a beautiful replica of a 1911 45 Acp in a 22cal. I mean it breaks down exactly like the 1911 acp It's a LLAMA it breaks down exactly likethe 1911. It's made in Spain Stoeger Ind, N.J, USA LLAMA GABILONDO Y CIAVITORIA Spain. Best balanced best shooting 22 I have ever owned. I carried the 1911 Colt 45 ACP for years as my personal weapon in various countries along with the M1 Garrand and the M14 then the M16. The pistol never failed me but the M16 did on several occasions if I hadn't had the 1911 with me I would have been toast. Take care of your weapons and they will never fail you when you need them the most.
SGTWALKER


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

... I tried to delete this post but couldn't find out how to. Moderator, please delete this post.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

Go to youtube and do a search on 1911 22. You'll get a ton of gun reviews on various 1911 style 22's. I just tried it.

Semper Fi

Don <><


----------



## draak (May 28, 2011)

About 2 weeks ago I purchased a GSG 22LR 1911. Looks just like a Sig 45 1911. In fact some of the parts are interchangable. It is a couple of onces lighter than the sig. Big gun with a 5" barrel. There are ungrade parts available on line. Really nice shooter.


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

Got to shoot one wednesday night. Very substantial feeling magazine. overll a nice gun, accurate at 50 years shooting at the gong the range has out there.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

I have a Sig 1911-22. It's made by GSG. It sports a proper 1911 feel, weight and balance. I don't care for the bizarre yellow sights or the ambi thumb safety, but they can be easily replaced.

The Sig is pretty finicky with ammo. She runs good with CCIs, not so with the cheap Remington or Winchester stuff.


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

The gsg I shot was new, or close to it. The owner said he's never had an issue with ammo - but I didn't ask what he uses.
It felt light to me - but then I also shot a 1911 in 45 that was borderline 'racegun' just before it - lengthened compensated barrel, red dot on top, extended mag and I'm sure more mods but those were the obvious ones.
A red dot on a pistol was interesting...not as nice as on a rifle but I guess I could get used to it.

the more interesting thing was at our rife range a couple of guys were shooting ARs, this was just about dark, with laser sights and tracer ammo shooting at the 200 yard gong. Like the fourth of july!


----------

